# Das Projekt beginnt...



## Silke (12. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,
heute ging es nun endlich mit dem Gebuddel los. Als erstes wurde das Loch für den zukünftigen Keller unter der Kota ausgehoben. Dann wurden nach und nach die Ringe eingesetzt. Morgen soll der Teich dran sein...
Ein paar Pflanzen sind auch schon da.


----------



## Thorsten (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke,

dann wünsche ich euch, viel Glück und Vergnügen bei dem Projekt!

Halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden..........


----------



## karsten. (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

 und nun 
weiß ich auch was eine Kota ist !

in meiner Jugend hieß das __ Laube !


----------



## Silke (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
heute folgte nun der Großeinsatz für den Teich.
Am Ende haben wir noch etwas Sand/Kies eingebracht, aber das gab nur eine trübe Brühe.(obwohl er gewaschen sein sollte)
Nun überlegen wir, ob wir das Ganze erst waschen und dann das trübe Wasser abpumpen oder ob sich das noch setzt und wenn ja wann...???


----------



## Maurizio (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke!

Ich glaube so langsam aber sicher ist dein Profil veraltet .


			
				Silke (Profil) schrieb:
			
		

> 1000l Naturteich



Aber der Teich ist ja echt der Hammer. Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn alles fertig ist. 

Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß! 

MFG


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke,

na das nenne ich mal einen Teich! 
Wow!  

Wegen Eurem Sand/Kies. 
Was genau hast Du denn eigentlich als Substrat (Foto?) und wo soll das hin?
Im Pflanzbereich schaden die feinen Partikel sicherlich weniger. Aber sie sollten vielleicht nicht beim Baden gehen ständig aufgewühlt werden...
Nimm mal etwas davon und gib es in einen Eimer, Wasser oben drauf und dann schaust Du, wie lange es braucht um sich zu setzen. 
Setz es sich schnell wieder ab, würde ich nicht nachwaschen.
Ich habe den gewaschenen Kies (falsches Substrat bei mir) auch nachgewaschen, weil es mir zuviele Trübstoffe waren. Normal setzt sich das feine Zeug aber zwischen den gröberen Steinen ab. Unterdessen habe ich Sand dazwischen gekippt...damit sich die Pflanzen wohler fühlen.


----------



## Silke (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
für den Bereich, der begehbar bleiben soll habe ich Kies 2-8 mm genommen. Der ist schon vorgewaschen, aber für den Teich reicht das nicht. Heute morgen war die Brühe immer noch da. Es hat sich also noch nicht viel abgesetzt. Im Moment haben wir auch erst ca. 1 m3 Wasser drin. Ich dachte mir so, daß ich darin erst mal den Kies wasche und das Wasser dann abpumpe. Das würde dann wohl unsere heutige Beschäftigung sein...


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke,

das könntet Ihr machen, aber: Seid bloss vorsichtig mit der Folie!! 
Nicht dass sie gleich zu Beginn Schaden nimmt.

Frohe Ostern. Ich geh auch gleich schaffen (wahrscheinlich pflügen)...


----------



## Thorsten (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Wow Silke....Ihr legt ja ein Tempo vor 

Klasse......sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Frank (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hi Silke,

ned von schlechten Eltern.  

Wenn ihr fertig seid, kannst du die Truppe dann mal an mich ausborgen???


----------



## Silke (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
also "die Truppe" wurde ja bezahlt, darum haben sie sich auch ordentlich angestrengt.
Mittlerweile haben wir den Kies fast ausgespült. Mein Mann hat ja immer so geniale Ideen: als erstes wurde der Kies gleichmäßig verteilt, dann hat er den Rasensprenger darüber angeschlossen und nun läuft die Brühe in den Teich, wo sie dann abgepumpt wird. Der Sprenger wird ab und zu weitergerückt. Ich denke,danach sollten die Trübungen erheblich weniger sein.


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo
ich kann Deine "Angst" vor Fein-anteilen im Sand nicht verstehen .
wollt ihr übermorgen schon klares Wasser ?

dazwischen kommen aber noch ein paar Algenblüten !
dann die Fadenalgen 
und dann im günstigstem Fall nach einem Jahr 
ist alles im Lot.
    



Als ich noch der Meinung war irgend was "bekämpfen" mussen..... 

hab ich bei grünem Wasser sogar mit Lehmbrühe "geklärt"
Die Feinanteile haben die wirksame Oberfläche vergrößert und die 
Grünalgen mit niedergeschlagen.
Auch hab ich keine Angst , dass im sonst groben Grund die Feinanteile immer wieder aufgewirbelt werden. 
Wenn keine Nilpferdfurt durch Euren Teich geht
die Fische schaffen es nicht den Lehm wieder im ganzen Teichwasser zu
verteilen !

Also übertreibt nicht ,
die Natur wird´s schon richten
und Ihr wisst doch sonst wie´s funktiniert mit Teich und so
 

gratuliere zum Vollbrachtem

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Silke (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo
@Karsten: Natürlich will ich morgen schon klares Wasser!!! 
Nein, das Wasser ist wirklich sehr trübe. Es würde ewig dauern, bis es sich setzt. Für die Unterwasserpflanzen ist das ja auch nicht das Wahre. Da ich sowieso noch nicht voll auffüllen kann, weil noch nicht alle Pflanzen da sind, nutzen wir die Möglichkeit des Abpumpens (kost ja nix außer Strom).
Heute wollen wir mal sehen, daß wir den Skimmer zusammengebaut kriegen.
Da fehlen aber noch die Kleinteile wie Schlauch, Foliendurchführung, Kleber usw.


----------



## Silke (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
gestern haben wir das ganze dreckige Wasser abgepumpt und begonnen, mit frischem Wasser aufzufüllen.Das dauert natürlich seine Zeit. Heute beschloß unsere Tochter, den Teich auf seine Schwimmtauglichkeit zu testen.
Auf den Bildern seht ihr, wie wir den Kies gespült haben, einen Teil des Teiches und den Schwimmversuch.


----------



## Petra (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hi Silke

Deine Tochter ist aber sehr mutig bei den Temperaturen in den Teich zu Schwimmen.
Und noch was es sieht schon sehr gut aus dein Teich.
Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie noch ein Schönes Osterfest.


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
ja, bei 13°C wäre ich nicht freiwillig reingegangen. Aber sie badet sehr gerne und die Kälte konnte sie nicht abschrecken.
Im Moment puzzel ich so dahin - etwas Ufermatte hier und dort, den Ufergraben höhenmäßig anpassen usw.
Die Teile für die Foliendurchführung sind bestellt und darauf warten wir nun.
Außerdem wird die Grillhütte auf ihren Aufbau vorbereitet, gestrichen...
Tja, im großen und ganzen sind wir bislang zufrieden mit dem Erreichten.
Dafür musste ich heute leider zum Doc. Man soll ja nicht immer gleich übertreiben, aber wenn ein Sesselhocker mal im Garten schuftet geht das eben leicht ins Kreuz.
Weiteres folgt demnächst...


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke

Gratulation zu dem bis jetzt erreichten  

Übertreibt nun mal nicht, du siehst ja wozu das führt (Kreuz  )
Wie heißt es: gut Ding braucht weil  

Kann mich da auf unseren Teich erinnern, man reißt sich den A.... auf, aber es nützt nichts. Man muß nur die Natur walten lassen, dann kommt fast alles von allein.

Hut ab vor Eurer Leistung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Danke Helmut,
aber du kennst ja sicher...man lässt sich sooo leicht mitreißen und will ALLES AUF EINMAL fertigmachen...


----------



## Silke (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
die letzten Tage haben wir mal wieder genutzt, um mit unserem Projekt weiterzumachen. Es wurde die Kota aufgebaut, was nicht ohne Nachbarschaftshilfe ging. Natürlich wurde das fertige Werk auch ausgiebig begossen    und der Grill eingeweiht. Wir haben festgestellt, daß man es darin sehr gut aushalten kann... 
Das Wasser im Teich ist mittlerweile superklar. Ich kann bis auf den Grund gucken.Außerdem habe ich versucht, den Rand fertigzustellen, was natürlich noch lange nicht geschafft ist. Da fehlen noch jede Menge Steine, Holzstücke usw. Die Sumpfbeete wurden schon mal bepflanzt. Da der Skimmer immer noch nicht angeschlossen ist, konnten wir das restliche Wasser noch nicht nachfüllen.
Im restlichen Garten geht das Wachstum auch endlich los... 
Nun geht es daran, die Außenanlage wieder in Schuß zu bringen. Das wird noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hi Silke,

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus 

Klasse, weiter so!!


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke,

die Kota sieht echt klasse aus!
Könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Silke (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
heute mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten von mir.
Mein "Unkraut" steht in voller Blüte.  
 
Und der restliche Garten verwandelt sich so nach und nach wieder von einer Sandwüste in einen "richtigen" Garten. Hab heute Rasen gesät...sind ja nicht mehr viele Stellen übrig  .
    
Und wir können schon prima am Teich sitzen und es uns gemütlich machen.
Wozu muß man noch in Urlaub fahren?


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo Silke,

vom Gesamtbild her sieht das doch schon richtig klasse aus!  
Das wird bestimmt mal sehr gemütlich bei Euch.
Mit so einer Kota und dem Teich würde ich mir auch den Streß vorm Urlaub sparen und ihn lieber daheim verbringen...

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch.
Täscht das nur, oder ist der Ufergraben recht schmal geraten? 
Ist doch eigentlich schade drum, weil er den Teich so schön mit dem Rest vom Garten verwachen läßt!


----------



## Silke (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das Projekt beginnt...*

Hallo,
das ist eigentlich kein Ufergraben, sondern nur die Kapillarsperre. Irgendwie macht es sich besser die Kapillarsperre herszustellen wenn die Folie ein Stück eingegraben wird. Ufergraben rum um hab ich nicht, sondern nur die 2 Sumpfbeete. Ich hoffe, daß es ausser __ Pfennigkraut noch mehr Pflanzen gibt, die sowohl im als auch außerhalb des Wassers wachsen. Damit werde ich dann diese Bereiche verstecken.


----------

